# Good All Rounder Tank.



## Petrus (30/1/16)

Hi. I know this kind of thread should have been on this forum a couple of times. I am looking at a new tank. 
1. I want to build my own coils.
2. Single and dual coils
3. Leak proof
4. Excellent flavour. 
5. Mouth to lung/Direct lung hits
Thank you guys.


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/1/16)

Trinity Bell Cap, Subtank Mini Deck, gClapton coil.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## moonunit (30/1/16)

I would say the Goblin mini ticks all those boxes. Once you get the wicking right it is practically leak proof, barring condensation from the bottom airflow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MetalGearX (30/1/16)

Kangertech Subtank Mini with RBA. Agree with @Rob Fisher on the tank.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro (30/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Trinity Bell Cap, Subtank Mini Deck, gClapton coil.
> View attachment 44448
> View attachment 44449



Been looking for the bell cap but no one stocks them

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jguile415 (30/1/16)

SMOK TFV4.... just my 2c

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MetalGearX (30/1/16)

If we can only find that glass bellcap!!


----------



## argief (30/1/16)

Just to caution: you can't build (proper) dual coils on the subtank, the build deck is to small. The airflow is a little restrictive even if you open it up wide (DL hits) 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Petrus (30/1/16)

Any guys here using a Bellus? I see it also have a single coil base??? How is the taste?....Leaking...?


----------



## MetalGearX (30/1/16)

argief said:


> Just to caution: you can't build (proper) dual coils on the subtank, the build deck is to small. The airflow is a little restrictive even if you open it up wide (DL hits)
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


You can build proper dual coils in the RBA subtank. Where's that post...? I did it myself and it works.


----------



## Jebula999 (30/1/16)

Petrus said:


> Any guys here using a Bellus? I see it also have a single coil base??? How is the taste?....Leaking...?


I use the Bellus all the time now, my favourite tank atm. All tanks will leak if not wicked correctly, personally my tank has never leaked in the 4 weeks i have owned it.

And it ticks all the other requirements.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/1/16)

GlacieredPyro said:


> Been looking for the bell cap but no one stocks them



Locally they should be available at @Sir Vape next week I hope.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Neal (30/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Trinity Bell Cap, Subtank Mini Deck, gClapton coil.
> View attachment 44448
> View attachment 44449



Agree with the learned Mr Fisher here, running same set up and absolutely love it. (Thank you Rob).

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (30/1/16)

Personally the Subtank or the Crown Tank are my favorite commercial tanks..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (30/1/16)

Also in terms of a rebuildables it's always better to go for all full out rebuildable instead of a hybrid. The bolt on rebuildables are never as good.. 

If you want a rebuildable The Griffin is the best I have tried.


----------



## blujeenz (30/1/16)

Petrus said:


> Any guys here using a Bellus? I see it also have a single coil base??? How is the taste?....Leaking...?


I use the Bellus (single coil) on my SVD at 12~14W in rotation with the Kayfun 3.1.
Other than the initial seep/dribble after filling its fine.
MTL only with 1 and a bit airholes open, a slight bit of coil spit out the airhole.
Taste is good, but I find that I keep the Kayfun in my hand a bit more.

That said, I'm seriously eyeing the Cubis, its not a dual coil rebuildable, but I expect the single coil RBA coil to arrive in our shops after the Chinese New Year festival, probably end of Feb.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## jguile415 (30/1/16)

Petrus said:


> Any guys here using a Bellus? I see it also have a single coil base??? How is the taste?....Leaking...?


I have one and it's killer for dual coil builds but the single coil adapter reduces the airflow quite a lot... no leaks if wicked properly

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jguile415 (30/1/16)

Gizmo said:


> Also in terms of a rebuildables it's always better to go for all full out rebuildable instead of a hybrid. The bolt on rebuildables are never as good..
> 
> If you want a rebuildable The Griffin is the best I have tried.


Normally i would agree with you about the bolt on rebuildables bring not as good but.. I have been very impressed with the TFV4's rba section so far


----------



## Greyz (30/1/16)

Petrus said:


> Hi. I know this kind of thread should have been on this forum a couple of times. I am looking at a new tank.
> 1. I want to build my own coils. - Cubis has single RBA
> 2. Single and dual coils - Cubis (but no dual coil)
> 3. Leak proof - Cubis has a leak proof cup design
> ...



Cubis is the answer!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wesley (30/1/16)

Not mentioned yet is the Youde Goliath V2 - it has dual and single coil adaptibility, excellent flavour, and you can close down the airflow for mouth-to-lung hits. I never had any leaking on mine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (30/1/16)

Aromamizer RDTA by Steamcrave. Did my first dual coil SS vertical build, and worked first time. Also can re-wick without draining juice. Quite a unique airflow design. Check out RiP trippers youtube review (not sure if we allowed to hyperlink these vids)

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## blujeenz (30/1/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Aromamizer RDTA by Steamcrave. Did my first dual coil SS vertical build, and worked first time. Also can re-wick without draining juice. Quite a unique airflow design. Check out RiP trippers youtube review (not sure if we allowed to hyperlink these vids)



Pretty sure you can media link it... 
but if you find yourself tossed outside the forum walls with grass in your arse and mud on your face..
we have, we have.. blocked you.
sorri

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DrBlaz3 (30/1/16)

On the topic of the subtank mini RBA , is there a good post abouts i'm having problems with dry hits on ss and kanthal, don't want to hijack this thread or start a new one if one exists


----------



## WARMACHINE (30/1/16)

DrBlaz3 said:


> On the topic of the subtank mini RBA , is there a good post abouts i'm having problems with dry hits on ss and kanthal, don't want to hijack this thread or start a new one if one exists


What is your build ? I have only used Kanthal on the subtank, but haven't had any dry hit issues. currently running a 0.5 ohm build.

This will b a good thread to start at:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini.t12498/


----------



## jguile415 (30/1/16)

Take a picture of the build + wick and post it  I'll bet it's the wicking... 

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DrBlaz3 (30/1/16)

Im also thinking its the wick, I tried various combos less cotton more cotton, I'm going to try and thin out and fluff the edges at the juice channels saw it on the interwebs somewhere. I reached that point of okay had enough dry hits and re-builds for the day will try tomorrow and report back 

Will move over to the other thread thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (31/1/16)

Good Morning Guys. What about the Serpent RTA. I know it is a single coil mod, but the reviews look good.??? @Rob Fisher, @Silver


----------



## Alex_123 (31/1/16)

Crius v3 RTA hands down the best RTA I have used up to date. Only problem is, it does not tick the *single coil* box..
Tfv4 if youre wanting to use stock coils as well.

Both tanks have not leaked on me yet. Been using the tfv4 for few months and the crius for a month now.


----------



## Silver (31/1/16)

Petrus said:


> Good Morning Guys. What about the Serpent RTA. I know it is a single coil mod, but the reviews look good.??? @Rob Fisher, @Silver



Hi @Petrus 
Am embarrassed to admit that my Serpent has not come out of the box yet. Have been so busy this past few weeks that I havent had the chance to try it. Will report back when I get to it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (31/1/16)

Petrus said:


> Hi. I know this kind of thread should have been on this forum a couple of times. I am looking at a new tank.
> 1. I want to build my own coils.
> 2. Single and dual coils
> 3. Leak proof
> ...



I am not confident you will find a tank that does single and dual as well as MTL and lung hit. Or at least not very well.

My experience thus far (bear in mind I havent tried many tanks) is that you either get a tank better suited to one or the other

tighter draws (restrictive lung hit and maybe MTL) versus bigger airflow
Take the Crius V3 for example. In my view this tank is better suited to more power and bigger airflow. Although the airflow is adjustable it doesnt work as well for me as a tight draw on lower power. Lemo1 knocks it by miles for that. But for more airflow and power the Crius is glorious.


----------



## wazarmoto (31/1/16)

I own 3 tanks currently. 

Crius v3 - love the juice control. Great flavor once you get the wicking right and the nice think is its got bottom airflow. Top fill tank too 

Bellus - single and dual coil. Great airflow from the side. Top fill as well. Easy to build, leak free for me. I would say I get the best flavor from my bellus. 

Tfv4 mini - lots of coil options, different rba decks available and it's also top fill. Juice guzzler as well. But great great flavor. 

I have no favorite tank. Honestly I just love em all. 

My next tank is the goblin mini v2. Yeah baby! Low profile tank FTW!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (31/1/16)

Consider the Cubis, @Petrus. An RBA has been released and should reach our shores soon. More info here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/cubis.t19057/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/1/16)

Petrus said:


> Good Morning Guys. What about the Serpent RTA. I know it is a single coil mod, but the reviews look good.??? @Rob Fisher, @Silver



@Petrus it's the one tank I haven't tried... there are only black ones around and I wanted a silver one. But it's a tall tank like it's sister the Steam Engine and I'm not a fan of the size so I'm trying not to buy one.  I still think the Crius is the all round best rebuildable and my trinity cap/Subtank Mini deck combo the best tank for commercial coils. Both as easy to refill and don't leak.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimatek (31/1/16)

Petrus said:


> Good Morning Guys. What about the Serpent RTA. I know it is a single coil mod, but the reviews look good.??? @Rob Fisher, @Silver



I've been using the Serpent for the last 2 weeks as my primary tank and I quite like it. Wicking is a little tricky to get right, easy not to get leaks when vaping but refills usually gave me a few drops. Get the wicking just right and learn to tighten the refill cap while holding the tank upside down and this thing just works like a charm.

Personally I've found it to be better with my fruity vapes than desert style super creamy things. I have used twisted kanthal coils running @ 0.6ohm and 30 to 38w - great flavour production and dense clouds. Running SS316 now to test Temp Control and maybe use a little less juice and still working really well. 

If you are looking for a single coil RTA and not fussed about stock coils, I would say give it a try. It is fairly cheap and it is shorter than my 6ml aromamizer whilst being slightly thinner.

If I lost it today, yeah I would actually go out and buy a replacement.

If you have any specific questions, drop me a pm @Petrus

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Schnappie (31/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Trinity Bell Cap, Subtank Mini Deck, gClapton coil.
> View attachment 44448
> View attachment 44449


That is a looker hey just can't get over it..

Reactions: Like 1


----------

